# Christmas Nintendo Gigaleak reportedly contains Mariko BootRom source code and Let's Go beta



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2020)

I'll wait till we get some real hacks/mods that don't require illegal files and/or permanent CFW


----------



## matpower (Dec 25, 2020)

This is hugeeeeee, it might be the key for a new bootrom exploit depending on the contents of the file.


----------



## Chary (Dec 25, 2020)

GOSH Nintendo, can't you stop having leaks for 5 seconds? I just want to watch It's A Wonderful Life in peace!!!


----------



## fvig2001 (Dec 25, 2020)

I wonder if anything will come out from seeing the Mariko boot rom source code.


----------



## JavaScribe (Dec 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> ...as well as the source code for the Mariko BootRom, with classified files straight from NVIDIA.​


​I'm curious about the contents of that code- not for the sake of exploits, mind you; I'm just the kind of guy that checks msinfo32 when looking at a friend's laptop.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Xmas.. Santa just provided the gift of the year


----------



## ZeroFX (Dec 25, 2020)

Interesting, this can be very useful to some extent.


----------



## ShroomKing (Dec 25, 2020)

nah this is pretty much useless don't get hyped


----------



## RobXcore (Dec 25, 2020)

ShroomKing said:


> nah this is pretty much useless don't get hyped



Use me as a downvote button.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

ShroomKing said:


> nah this is pretty much useless don't get hyped


...said no exploit developer ever... Bottom source code is the holy grail of unlocking the device from power-on.


----------



## ShroomKing (Dec 25, 2020)

you exploit binaries not source code. this doesn't really get us anything we didn't already know.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes baby.
FUCKING YES!
Nintendo got fucked big time, that for me is an instant huge fucking Xmas!

Here's for a proper bootrom exploit and coldboot CFW


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

ShroomKing said:


> you exploit binaries not source code. this doesn't really get us anything we didn't already know.


But with the source code, you can better understand how and why the functions exist and do what they do, and an exploit can be made around it. Also, there could be hidden stuff. Just look at how the Magnethax for the 3DS was found as an example. Led to an unpatchable exploit across the entire 3DS family of consoles.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Dec 25, 2020)

i can't wait to see what comes of this. Hopefully no more payload loading.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 25, 2020)

so i downloaded the bootrom source code and it has both Erista and Mariko....i dont understand much of it but from what i understand...damn pretty much useful xD


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> so i downloaded the bootrom source code and it has both Erista and Mariko....i dont understand much of it but from what i understand...damn pretty much useful xD


Erista was the OG Switch's SoC name? Neat!


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 25, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Erista was the OG Switch's SoC name? Neat!



yes it has both bootrom sourcecodes


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 25, 2020)

And with tonight's news, my Switch Lite is now under 90DNS for the foreseeable interim. Future's looking so bright, I gotta wear shades.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## raxadian (Dec 25, 2020)

matpower said:


> This is hugeeeeee, it might be the key for a new bootrom exploit depending on the contents of the file.



I am amazed they have a beta of the Lets Go Pokemon games, those are not that old.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Dec 25, 2020)

incoming switch stability update lol


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> I am amazed they have a beta of the Lets Go Pokemon games, those are not that old.



same for Sword....i have 3 patched Beta NSP of Sword one 2017 build and 2 from 2018 (patched to be installable on retail)


----------



## ClickCLK (Dec 25, 2020)

Bottrom source code is interesting, but it's not necessary will lead to a bootrom exploit. To exploit something you'll need functions that have issues that can be exploited. Since bootrom is not a very big program (comparing to the whole os/firmware) and Mariko was developed to patch previously exploited vulnerabilities its very possible that it won't have such exploitable functions. If this is the case then source code will not help with developing such exploits.
In another words this can be very useful, or can be not.


----------



## OblivionReign (Dec 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> GOSH Nintendo, can't you stop having leaks for 5 seconds? I just want to watch It's A Wonderful Life in peace!!!


These were all stolen a long time ago from Nintendo all at once it just slowly being let out... nothing nintendo can do... they had over a terabyte of data stolen


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 25, 2020)

The question is......did nintendo/ Nvidia knew that the first (non mariko) revision has a huge flaw in security?.....i mean that mariko document is from 2016


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 25, 2020)

Did mario go on early christmas break? Plumber can't even fix nintendo leaks. Pfft.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Dec 25, 2020)

YO LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
seriously though, i wounder what this means for the hacking scene


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 25, 2020)

Holy shit. We've reached the motherlode. This could be big for the future of Switch hacking.
If nothing else we will know once and for all that the Mariko boot process is unhackable in software. If there's anything to be found, people will find it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 25, 2020)

I see nothing coming from this. An interesting find, none the less.


----------



## TheGodMauro (Dec 25, 2020)

Better wait for SciresM reaction to this, he seemed pretty sure that no more software exploits would be available, and if anyone knows switch modding, it's him.


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Dec 25, 2020)

OMG!


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 25, 2020)

ShroomKing said:


> you exploit binaries not source code. this doesn't really get us anything we didn't already know.


Perhaps, but even with a chip required, at the very least, the source code allows a full custom firmware on it. Like:

Being able to tap the full hardware potential on homebrew
Easier recovery mode. 
Completely eliminating the need for any keys whatsoever. 
Brick proof. 
Being able to spoof serials to get online.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raxadian said:


> I am amazed they have a beta of the Lets Go Pokemon games, those are not that old.


Using Lets Go games as a base for rom hacks would be insane lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sora Takihawa said:


> The question is......did nintendo/ Nvidia knew that the first (non mariko) revision has a huge flaw in security?.....i mean that mariko document is from 2016


it's likely they already gave schematics to the manufacturer, and it was already in production. any major revision would have to be cost justified, as the manufacturer is contracted to make the same exact thing as the schematics they're given at the beginning. they can't just come up with a revision after a month.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 25, 2020)

I mean, if I wanted to give my hacked Switch more oomph in the battery department, I'd just use the Gulikit battery I got for the one I already have. 

Sure, maybe Switch Lites can be hacked now, but those still aren't small enough to be pocketable.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Dec 25, 2020)

day whatever of still waiting for a wii sports beta build


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 25, 2020)

TheGodMauro said:


> Better wait for SciresM reaction to this, he seemed pretty sure that no more software exploits would be available, and if anyone knows switch modding, it's him.


Scires won't go within a mile of this (or any other) leak(s)


----------



## MurraySkull (Dec 25, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> day whatever of still waiting for a wii sports beta build


And I would like some more SNES stuff, particularly relating to Summer CES 92.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

MurraySkull said:


> And I would like some more SNES stuff, particularly relating to Summer CES 92.


Why so specific? Hoping for source code to a specific game?


----------



## chworden (Dec 25, 2020)

cool！


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 25, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll wait till we get some real hacks/mods that don't require illegal files and/or permanent CFW


Weird, since mostly people want those illegal files to play illegal files.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

Some Summon Knight Swordcraft 3 source code would be pretty cool, just sayin... >_>




Ericthegreat said:


> Weird, since mostly people want those illegal files to play illegal files.


Nothing weird about that, that's just how the hacking scene rolls.


----------



## anhminh (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Nintendo. Hope you like the gift.


----------



## MurraySkull (Dec 25, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Why so specific? Hoping for source code to a specific game?


Because there might be a certain Super Mario Kart proto in there.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

MurraySkull said:


> Because there might be a certain Super Mario Kart proto in there.


Like, demo'd or used in a promo ad or competition or something?


----------



## MurraySkull (Dec 25, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Like, demo'd or used in a promo ad or competition or something?


The one with this music:


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 25, 2020)

Sigh, all these leaks and still we don't have the info of what it would take to bypass, change, or remove the 300 title limit for either the 3DS or Wii U.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Sigh, all these leaks and still we don't have the info of what it would take to bypass, change, or remove the 300 title limit for either the 3DS or Wii U.


I'm willing to bet it's hardcoded in the OS kernels.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 25, 2020)

Now this is nice!
And you all can hate me for what I am about to say, but Nintendo just deserved all of this!
It's punishment for them for being such big assholes this and the past years, whit all the shut downs and take downs of so many fan projects.
I mean...they have the right and power to do so, but it doesn't mean that they NEED TO do it...
I hope, they get hacked even more.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

Attila13 said:


> Now this is nice!
> And you all can hate me for what I am about to say, but Nintendo just deserved all of this!
> It's punishment for them for being such big assholes this and the past years, whit all the shut downs and take downs of so many fan projects.
> I mean...they have the right and power to do so, but it doesn't mean that they NEED TO do it...
> I hope, they get hacked even more.


I stand with you on this 100%. They also tease games that they never intend to release. (Metroid Prime 4, Bayonetta 3, BotW2, etc.. )


----------



## Cylent1 (Dec 25, 2020)

4 years now and still no theme and folder support.  Fuck You Nintendo!


----------



## masagrator (Dec 25, 2020)

Well, better hope this source code matches what is really used as much as possible. Dource codes may be from before fusee-gelee was patched, so some portions of it may be outdated for patched Switches.


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 25, 2020)

ShroomKing said:


> nah this is pretty much useless don't get hyped


Or maybe not. Yeah the end user can't do anything with that stuff. But maybe some dudes on the internet finds exploits like fusée gelée. That would be nice.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 25, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I stand with you on this 100%. They also tease games that they never intend to release. (Metroid Prime 4, Bayonetta 3, BotW2, etc.. )


Yep!
Right there with you. Even if they don't release them now, or in the foreseeable future...an update at least would be nice...


----------



## antiNT (Dec 25, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I stand with you on this 100%. They also tease games that they never intend to release. (Metroid Prime 4, Bayonetta 3, BotW2, etc.. )


Hahaha come on... BoTW 2 was recently announced give them some time


----------



## raxadian (Dec 25, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> Using Lets Go games as a base for rom hacks would be insane lol



Remember again, what Gamecube game let people hack Gamecubes? A Sega one.  

Nintendo safety seems to vary. The Nes had protections but those could be bypassed and they became useless when the console itself was cloned. 

The Super Nintendo was their most protected console ever (in practice) while Sega lost at least ten million unit sales due to clones.   If that seems a lot do remember it pales to the number of Nes clones that could still be bought even during tbe early PS2 era!

The Nintendo 64 did quite well, it was not that pirated and emulation was hard. That has come to bite Nintendo in the ass since even today there are some Nintendo games that can be fully emulated correctly. So that's why Virtual Console is not that big on Nintendo 64 games.  

The Gamecube was pirated yes but the use of non Standard disks and the small amount of English releases meant most people did not bother. And most people just hacked it to use legally bought games from other countries.

The Wii... wow that ine was cracked really hard and had like 98% compatibility with Gamecube games?

The DS.... the Flashcards.

The DSi... barely sold compared to the DS so it did not really matter how long it took to hack it for real.

The 3DS... uh.

The Wii U... Don't care.

The Switch?


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Dec 25, 2020)

No idea what any of that means but HOORAY!!!


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 25, 2020)

Any of you waiting for new exploits from this don't get your hopes up. Scires won't touch this with a 50ft pole, no clean room reverse engineer would, cause the moment they did it wouldn't be clean room anymore


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2020)

Hah, I'm glad I freed up some space for this.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 25, 2020)

TheGodMauro said:


> Better wait for SciresM reaction to this, he seemed pretty sure that no more software exploits would be available, and if anyone knows switch modding, it's him.


he probably won't answer, and it probably won't matter since he is not the only one working on those kind of thing anyway


----------



## johnsnow (Dec 25, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> he probably won't answer, and it probably won't matter since he is not the only one working on those kind of thing anyway



SciresM doesn't need to download these. He already had these leak files back in 2018 from Wack0 (he knows him very well).


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 25, 2020)

johnsnow said:


> SciresM doesn't need to download these. He already had these leak files back in 2018 from Wack0 (he knows him very well).


I was more referring to him talking about these leaks


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 25, 2020)

eh... the ones who could do something with it won't, so, I'm more interested in like, cut content and unreleased games stuff


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> GOSH Nintendo, can't you stop having leaks for 5 seconds? I just want to watch It's A Wonderful Life in peace!!!


Wonder if this is the security guy's "what if I did not exist" timeline?


----------



## Valery0p (Dec 25, 2020)

Santa, can you leak the WiiU and/or the Dsi bottoms, so than we can finally unbrick them without an hardmod? Thanks and merry Christmas.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 25, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> eh... the ones who could do something with it won't, so, I'm more interested in like, cut content and unreleased games stuff


Are you sure? Someone random could drop an exploit randomly just like when the original bootrom hack was released (even though it's probably not exploitable)

But I agree on the second part, source code/unreleased/cut content is much more unique than a simple exploit


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2020)

... I'm still wrapping my head around the fact that with 1TB of leaked data there isn't a single video in there of something that would be viral and entertaining to watch, like the Nintendo HQ Office Cat. Or maybe a cute Mouse which has Platinum Blonde fur.

Or at least the Minutes for that Board Meeting where they decided that only one original Game & Watch title was going to cut it for the newest release.


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 25, 2020)

Out of curiosity, is the filename not being given to reduce liability? I’m asking because in the past it along with the checksum was.



Valery0p said:


> Santa, can you leak the WiiU and/or the Dsi bottoms, so than we can finally unbrick them without an hardmod? Thanks and merry Christmas.



I don’t believe the source code alone will be enough, subject to any exploits, we’d also need the signing key.


----------



## Valery0p (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh and my two cents about new exploits for Mariko:
Remember how basically everyone knew about the RCM bug? FailOverflow, Kate & ReSwitched, the HBL CoolKids I can't remember the name of, Gateway probably and even that rando that leaked it on pastebin in the end.
If this code is the same one that runs on hardware and there is some easy way to exploit it, at least one of these ""groups"" will take advantage of it (my personal bet is on TX or some other piracy cartel which wants to sell their own hardmod-free dongle).


tech3475 said:


> I don’t believe the source code alone will be enough, we’d also need the signing key.


If someone finds a way to boot from there, before it gets locked (like NTRBoot does), you could also dump the keys from memory in theory.
(You would still need a nand dump to unbrick your console but hey. It would be better that what we have now)


----------



## ZoNtendo (Dec 25, 2020)

Valery0p said:


> you could also dump the keys from memory in theory.


you mean the signing key? those are not stored anywhere in the hardware


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 25, 2020)

Heh... "let's go beta" sounds as if Nintendo made a programming puzzle game.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Valery0p (Dec 25, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> you mean the signing key? those are not stored anywhere in the hardware


Yeah, you guys are right, I remembered after I posted it :facepalm:
Still, if we had the bootrom people could search for a bypass like on the 3ds or the switch for what matters :/


----------



## NoNAND (Dec 25, 2020)

Over for Nintendo. Over before it even began


----------



## PatrickD85 (Dec 25, 2020)

Leaks just keep coming ... sigh


----------



## Ampersound (Dec 25, 2020)

Just karma doing its job after Nintendo has done plentiful questionable things lately.


----------



## Harumyne (Dec 25, 2020)

Lmao, ship's going down boys


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Dec 25, 2020)

Its only a matter of time before we see switch pro leaks.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 25, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> Any of you waiting for new exploits from this don't get your hopes up. Scires won't touch this with a 50ft pole, no clean room reverse engineer would, cause the moment they did it wouldn't be clean room anymore



Yet some people had no problems selling modchips until they went to jail.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 25, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> Perhaps, but even with a chip required, at the very least, the source code allows a full custom firmware on it. Like:
> 
> Being able to tap the full hardware potential on homebrew
> Easier recovery mode.
> ...



i know that but strange that these documents are dated in 2016...before the release of the switch


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 25, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I mean, if I wanted to give my hacked Switch more oomph in the battery department, I'd just use the Gulikit battery I got for the one I already have.
> 
> Sure, maybe Switch Lites can be hacked now, but those still aren't small enough to be pocketable.


*looks at my ginormous pockets that can fit a switch lite in them with ease*


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Attila13 said:


> Now this is nice!
> And you all can hate me for what I am about to say, but Nintendo just deserved all of this!
> It's punishment for them for being such big assholes this and the past years, whit all the shut downs and take downs of so many fan projects.
> I mean...they have the right and power to do so, but it doesn't mean that they NEED TO do it...
> I hope, they get hacked even more.


i dont think anyones going to hate you for saying this
besides that though with how many leaks that have been going on wouldnt it be easy to just put a giant ransomware on all of nintendo's computers and servers so that we can convince them to stop being assholes for once? their security is shit after all


----------



## Essometer (Dec 25, 2020)

limpbiz411 said:


> incoming switch stability update lol


Well, you can’t patch a bootROM.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 25, 2020)

am i the only ones who    doesn't really GAF about a mariko exploit(already have a TX SX lite chip )
but who would really like to see a cold boot for erista  models  even more so i don't have to use that stupid jig and dongle anymore


----------



## Varia (Dec 25, 2020)

Would be nice if a leak about what Retro's been working on since Tropical Freeze would surface.


----------



## gamer765 (Dec 25, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yes baby.
> FUCKING YES!
> Nintendo got fucked big time, that for me is an instant huge fucking Xmas!
> 
> Here's for a proper bootrom exploit and coldboot CFW


No respectable dev would use the info from the leak to create a new exploit. By doing so they are putting themselves at the end of Nintendo's loaded gun. To avoid scrutiny, they would rather reverse engineer the bootrom dump off of their own units. Highly doubt this will be of much use to anyone. Knowing how people love to have their ego stroked, no one will use this to create something and release it anonymously and disappear. There's always gonna be some showboating and that's when Nintendo will catch them, for illegally using their source code. That's also why homebrew devs don't use leaked SDK APIs in their homebrew software, everything is made from scratch.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 25, 2020)

weatMod said:


> am i the only ones who    doesn't really GAF about a mariko exploit(already have a TX SX lite chip )
> but who would really like to see a cold boot for erista  models  even more so i don't have to use that stupid jig and dongle anymore


You don't have autorcm on? Haven't used the jig in literal years.

Having to send a payload is kinda annoying, but not too bad. Just plug into the pc for a moment.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 25, 2020)

x65943 said:


> You don't have autorcm on? Haven't used the jig in literal years.
> 
> Having to send a payload is kinda annoying, but not too bad. Just plug into the pc for a moment.


no i donlt  but yeah after using the switch lite with the chip   i sm getting spoiled

and i am not going to chip the erista


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 25, 2020)

x65943 said:


> You don't have autorcm on? Haven't used the jig in literal years.
> 
> Having to send a payload is kinda annoying, but not too bad. Just plug into the pc for a moment.



Was the fear of that turning your hacked Switch into a brick overblown or something? 'Cause I didn't use it specifically for that reason!


----------



## x65943 (Dec 25, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Was the fear of that turning your hacked Switch into a brick overblown or something? 'Cause I didn't use it specifically for that reason!


Have never had any issues with it, it can get annoying if you let it run out of battery in rcm mode - but that can be fixed by simply charging it for a few hours


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 25, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Have never had any issues with it, it can get annoying if you let it run out of battery in rcm mode - but that can be fixed by simply charging it for a few hours



Ah, I think that might have been what turned me off from it. Knowing how even the batteries made to charge the Switch from the back in portable mode only slow the descent of the meteor that is the Switch's power draw from its internal battery, it doesn't sound like I'll be turning it back on any time soon, what with us still being locked down and the only thing the Switch having over a lot of other systems being that it's easier to bring over to others' houses compared to a lot of other devices.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 25, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> I don’t believe the source code alone will be enough, subject to any exploits, we’d also need the signing key.


Omg, imagine if their signing key got leaked, and we could fakesign our own files to run on OFW, no hacks needed.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Dec 25, 2020)

Essometer said:


> Well, you can’t patch a bootROM.


Well that's actually precisely what the ipatch function is for, but those can only be written at the factory. If they left ipatch writing enabled after leaving the factory, then theoretically we could write a patch to just ignore all signature checks.


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 25, 2020)

The frustration of keeping my Mariko Switch offline since I got it, appears to _finally_ be ready to pay off. Let's go, guys! hack it wide open


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 25, 2020)

Sorry to burst your bubbles but this leak means nothing. They likely already reverse engineered the Mariko bootrom before this leak which is the reason they say it's unhackable. The source code won't change that at all. It just makes vulnerability search easier which already has been completed as said.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 25, 2020)

ghjfdtg said:


> Sorry to burst your bubbles but this leak means nothing. They likely already reverse engineered the Mariko bootrom before this leak which is the reason they say it's unhackable. The source code won't change that at all. It just makes vulnerability search easier which already has been completed as said.


But the funny thing is, nintendo reading the story here is probably how they will find out about it

So at least we are educating their ninjas


----------



## DaveLister (Dec 25, 2020)

Every time a bell rings Nintendo losses some of its code . Love Clarence.


----------



## naddel81 (Dec 25, 2020)

codezer0 said:


> The frustration of keeping my Mariko Switch offline since I got it, appears to _finally_ be ready to pay off. Let's go, guys! hack it wide open


are you certain you understand what this leak means? nothing for hacking your mariko switch, sorry.
bootrom code does not mean it is hackable anytime soon.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Dec 25, 2020)

ghjfdtg said:


> Sorry to burst your bubbles but this leak means nothing. They likely already reverse engineered the Mariko bootrom before this leak which is the reason they say it's unhackable. The source code won't change that at all. It just makes vulnerability search easier which already has been completed as said.


Eh disassembly is hard, it's very possible they overlooked something. The source code would also allow other hackers to take a peak without having to find a vulnerability to dump the Mariko bootrom and spend months to years disassembling the software. Maybe nothing will come of it, but having the actual source code takes away a lot of uncertainty.


----------



## OperationNT (Dec 25, 2020)

I think this leak is probably overhyped : nothing guaranties that there will be a flaw in the way the bootloader has been coded (maybe the source code won't reveal any exploitable bug because it could be "almost perfect" this time).


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 25, 2020)

x65943 said:


> But the funny thing is, nintendo reading the story here is probably how they will find out about it
> 
> So at least we are educating their ninjas


Trust me, they already know about it  It's all coming from the Wack0 hack back in 2018.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 25, 2020)

ghjfdtg said:


> Trust me, they already know about it  It's all coming from the Wack0 hack back in 2018.


They know data was stolen, that's not the same as knowing data was publicly leaked ;3


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 25, 2020)

after i heard of Nintys shit ......stalking hackers down?......collect information about everything.....even privacy? Forcing someone to work for em?  F**** Nintendo. I like their games and Systems but they are f******g a******


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 25, 2020)

I mean, technically it was public the moment Wack0 shared all that stuff with others. We are not even close to the estimated 1 TB he got out of over 2. 2021 may be an interesting leak year to come.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Yet some people had no problems selling modchips until they went to jail.



My point is no *respectable dev will touch them



Sora Takihawa said:


> i know that but strange that these documents are dated in 2016...before the release of the switch



Not to me,they have had early design and prototype concepts as far back as 2014. Though back then they would have been using the nivida dev stuff if they even had hardware back then


----------



## ghjfdtg (Dec 25, 2020)

Designing the mainboard and writing the software takes time. Even if you use off-the-shelf parts.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Dec 25, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> My point is no *respectable dev will touch them



They won't admit to it anyway. I'd be very surprised if they truly refrained from looking. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if they had this stuff for years.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2020)

I just want more SNES beta's, that first big leak with all the ROM's was like Christmas in July for me


----------



## MurraySkull (Dec 25, 2020)

NeSchn said:


> I just want more SNES beta's, that first big leak with all the ROM's was like Christmas in July for me


Same here. In particular, I am interested in stuff relating to Summer CES 92 as a certain Super Mario Kart proto may be in there.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2020)

MurraySkull said:


> Same here. In particular, I am interested in stuff relating to Summer CES 92 as a certain Super Mario Kart proto may be in there.


Yeah, that would be sick! I'm really interested in the original Super Castlevania 4 beta myself. I would go insane if that was leaked!


----------



## wolf-snake (Dec 25, 2020)

i love how people go like "lol, how many times is Nintendo getting hacked" when this is just part of the same leak we've seen pretty much all year.


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 26, 2020)

ShroomKing said:


> nah this is pretty much useless don't get hyped


quick he's a nintendo ninja ban his ass remember don't trust anyone


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 26, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> My point is no *respectable dev will touch them
> 
> 
> 
> Not to me,they have had early design and prototype concepts as far back as 2014. Though back then they would have been using the nivida dev stuff if they even had hardware back then



the reason why i find it strange is that they have documents of MARIKO in 2016.....before the release of the  switch in general........why bring a console out and a year later a slightly better version of it if you have plans and documents of both versions before the general release?

sorry if i ask stupid questions but my knowledge about technical things is not really great....i am no programmer or something advanced... (i only know how to use and install hacks/ mods but cant programm a bit xD)


----------



## DoubleDate (Dec 26, 2020)

Ooh all the people bashing Nintendo because they protect their property. Lets face it, if you have you own company, do you wnat people to steal all the hard work that you do? Eeveryone is holding on the "CFW for preserving my copies and for homebrew" But lets people be honest, they care about playing all kind of games with CFW. So yes Nintendo has all the right to protect their properties, if you dont agree that is another story.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 26, 2020)

DoubleDate said:


> Ooh all the people bashing Nintendo because they protect their property. Lets face it, if you have you own company, do you wnat people to steal all the hard work that you do? Eeveryone is holding on the "CFW for preserving my copies and for homebrew" But lets people be honest, they care about playing all kind of games with CFW. So yes Nintendo has all the right to protect their properties, if you dont agree that is another story.



they dont bash because they protect their property.......they bash because they overdo it...stalking Hackers?...collect Private datas....where they live..their releationships? what they work?...really? i mean ok they have the right to find out where they live...but their Releationship and other private shit is not right.


----------



## DoubleDate (Dec 26, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> they dont bash because they protect their property.......they bash because they overdo it...stalking Hackers?...collect Private datas....where they live..their releationships? what they work?...really? i mean ok they have the right to find out where they live...but their Releationship and other private shit is not right.



Come one its their property. Nintendo has all the right to take any meassures. We know that most of people dont download CFW just for "Homebrew" When Nintendo trows a new update and CFW is not working, everyone is asking when a new update is going to be released so they can continue playing on CFW. People get angry because Nintendo take meassures to stop people using CFW games, that normally are bought on stores or Eshop. I do like CFW as well, but just blamimg Nintendo and all while people are using their services for free is not fair at all, is it.


----------



## Viri (Dec 26, 2020)

ShroomKing said:


> nah this is pretty much useless don't get hyped


Please don't stalk anymore hackers, Nintendo.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow, another gigaleak. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 26, 2020)

DoubleDate said:


> Come one its their property. Nintendo has all the right to take any meassures. We know that most of people dont download CFW just for "Homebrew" When Nintendo trows a new update and CFW is not working, everyone is asking when a new update is going to be released so they can continue playing on CFW. People get angry because Nintendo take meassures to stop people using CFW games, that normally are bought on stores or Eshop. I do like CFW as well, but just blamimg Nintendo and all while people are using their services for free is not fair at all, is it.



i guess you didnt understood what i meant but ok.....there are allways people who say f...nintendo cfw needs update again and so on.....but many dont even bash at em in this case .....Nintendo can protect their property....they can take measurements against....but what not ok is...even if they are hackers......they dont have the right to get ANY PRIVATE INFO about em.....ok.....living place and work is ok (they actually need that info)..but....what tf they need releationship.....family and other crap?......thats what is concerning.....to force someone to work for em....i mean....WTF


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 26, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> the reason why i find it strange is that they have documents of MARIKO in 2016.....before the release of the  switch in general........why bring a console out and a year later a slightly better version of it if you have plans and documents of both versions before the general release?
> 
> sorry if i ask stupid questions but my knowledge about technical things is not really great....i am no programmer or something advanced... (i only know how to use and install hacks/ mods but cant programm a bit xD)


Mariko was finalized in late 2017, I’m not surprised it was being worked on in 2016.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 26, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Mariko was finalized in late 2017, I’m not surprised it was being worked on in 2016.



ok but the question is why even bring the first revision out ....why work on 2 revisions


----------



## GBADWB (Dec 26, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> ok but the question is why even bring the first revision out ....why work on 2 revisions



There probably was a deal to use up the rest of nvidias stock of Tegra X1's sitting around to save $. keep in mind that nintendo went full on trying to profit off switch hardware sales. It was not being sold at a loss.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 26, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> ok but the question is why even bring the first revision out ....why work on 2 revisions


Because they had already completed work on and were producing the original device?
There’s more to developing new devices than the SoC 




GBADWB said:


> There probably was a deal to use up the rest of nvidias stock of Tegra X1's sitting around to save $. keep in mind that nintendo went full on trying to profit off switch hardware sales. It was not being sold at a loss.


They weren’t using spare/old stock.
They were all newly manufactured chips from what I can tell.


----------



## Kanakops (Dec 26, 2020)

can someone explain me quickly the concept of bootrom?


----------



## GBADWB (Dec 26, 2020)

Kanakops said:


> can someone explain me quickly the concept of bootrom?



when you turn any computational device on, there needs to be an instruction that has to happen at the start. The bootrom is a piece of read only memory that contains the first set of instructions required for a device to boot. what the device does after  depends on later design, but due to it being read only memory, its the part of the design that cannot be patched via conventional update.

A typical bootrom will usually load a bootloader in, which will load the OS onto memory. The bootrom itself however can be harddesigned to do this on its own, as it is just a piece of code written into fixed memory

so to take a switch example for instance, the bootrom of the switch when exploited can run code at some adress that makes it load a software bootloader(like Hekete) or w/e bootloader one designs it.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Dec 26, 2020)

Yay.. Hacked Mariko 's!


----------



## Ampersound (Dec 26, 2020)

DoubleDate said:


> Come one its their property. Nintendo has all the right to take any meassures. We know that most of people dont download CFW just for "Homebrew" When Nintendo trows a new update and CFW is not working, everyone is asking when a new update is going to be released so they can continue playing on CFW. People get angry because Nintendo take meassures to stop people using CFW games, that normally are bought on stores or Eshop. I do like CFW as well, but just blamimg Nintendo and all while people are using their services for free is not fair at all, is it.



"Nintendo has all the right to take any meassures"..
OK, guess it's ok for the Nintendo NInjas to burn your house down because of a suspicion you're connected to the homebrew scene.
Or kidnap you. 
But by god let's make sure that nobody circumvents copyright protection!!!111!1


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 26, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i guess you didnt understood what i meant but ok.....there are allways people who say f...nintendo cfw needs update again and so on.....but many dont even bash at em in this case .....Nintendo can protect their property....they can take measurements against....but what not ok is...even if they are hackers......they dont have the right to get ANY PRIVATE INFO about em.....ok.....living place and work is ok (they actually need that info)..but....what tf they need releationship.....family and other crap?......thats what is concerning.....to force someone to work for em....i mean....WTF



Is it private info?
If it is gleaned from public sources and observations of you in public (as in the other thread this is a basic background info from a private investigator type deal, nothing radical really). Something you will also want to know if you are planning to take someone to court -- if they are a millionaire playboy hacker then that you approach far differently to average man on the street but with some computer skills. Know their routine, their support structure and their abilities/disposition -- know your enemy and all that.

Forcing is equally a strong term, though it could well end up as "offer you can't refuse" it is never the less a thing you can do and incentive to not have to deal with going to court is one aspect of it.

I am really still struggling to see why it rubs people the wrong way so seriously.


----------



## smf (Dec 26, 2020)

Ampersound said:


> "Nintendo has all the right to take any meassures"..
> OK, guess it's ok for the Nintendo NInjas to burn your house down because of a suspicion you're connected to the homebrew scene.
> Or kidnap you.
> But by god let's make sure that nobody circumvents copyright protection!!!111!1



If Nintendo got caught burning your house down or kidnapping you, then they would be in serious legal trouble.

Assuming the mariko bootrom is already available, the bootrom source is probably not going to make any difference.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 26, 2020)

It seems the ninjas didnt catch on quick enough


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 26, 2020)

Although I can't do anything with it, I just had to seek out and download the Mariko source code and documents lol. so damn easy to find.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Dec 26, 2020)

ShroomKing said:


> you exploit binaries not source code. this doesn't really get us anything we didn't already know.


Uh, yeah. You're clearly not an elite hacker. In fact you clearly aren't a hacker. In fact you clearly know very little if anything about the hacking process or writing code. No one who does would suggest that having the source code does not help in exploiting the resulting binaries.
LOL!


----------



## ShroomKing (Dec 26, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Uh, yeah. You're clearly not an elite hacker. In fact you clearly aren't a hacker. In fact you clearly know very little if anything about the hacking process or writing code. No one who does would suggest that having the source code does not help in exploiting the resulting binaries.
> LOL!


In this case it doesn't help much if at all.

WTF is an elite hacker?


----------



## Dominator211 (Dec 26, 2020)

I am personally interested in the beta Builds of pokemon, particularly beta builds of XY, Also if any builds exist of their sequels which were planned and were probably in development at that point.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 26, 2020)

i have 3 betabuilds of pokemon sword (patched for retail consoles)


----------



## Valery0p (Dec 26, 2020)

Btw, does anyone know what's the key combination Nintendo uses to boot recovery mode on a switch lite? Is the "hidden button" even accessibile without opening the console in this revision? (Because if it is, that could have been a nice way to dissuade a lot of people from modding their consoles; IIRC that's what happens with WiiU SD boot)
I mean, it might not be that useful if this time the bug isn't in the RCM usb protocol, but you know


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 26, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i have 3 betabuilds of pokemon sword (patched for retail consoles)


Remember they are illegal to share here 




Valery0p said:


> Btw, does anyone know what's the key combination Nintendo uses to boot recovery mode on a switch lite? Is the "hidden button" even accessibile without opening the console in this revision? (Because if it is, that could have been a nice way to dissuade a lot of people from modding their consoles; IIRC that's what happens with WiiU SD boot)
> I mean, it might not be that useful if this time the bug isn't in the RCM usb protocol, but you know



I doubt it but I'm no expert on the lite


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Uh, yeah. You're clearly not an elite hacker. In fact you clearly aren't a hacker. In fact you clearly know very little if anything about the hacking process or writing code. No one who does would suggest that having the source code does not help in exploiting the resulting binaries.
> LOL!



I don't know.

If I was given a Windows box, told to hack it and said "fancy having source code" then all day long will I take source.

Source may well reveal things that a basic disassembly, especially if assembly skills are anything less than http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html (which is going to be most even self styled hackers these days), might well miss, though I have also caught things in assembly that I might not have spotted in source (especially if is a language or revision thereof I don't know. This also says nothing of the compiler maybe having a fault).

If it is a boot ROM then if it is the usual burned in a few hundred bytes of something at die level (which would be a sweet place to exploit as... burned into something at die level as they will likely not issue a recall for that) then that has maybe a basic power on self test, failure/recovery boot option and normal boot option guarded by basic crypto (public-private or HMAC... really does not matter) with no special bells and whistles that might lead to interesting exploits then that is the sort of thing you can pretty thoroughly vet with manual analysis of a disassembly, and as such that renders source code as cool to see but not much else.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Dec 27, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Uh, yeah. You're clearly not an elite hacker. In fact you clearly aren't a hacker. In fact you clearly know very little if anything about the hacking process or writing code. No one who does would suggest that having the source code does not help in exploiting the resulting binaries.
> LOL!



What you are suggesting is called "security trough obscurity" and has been disproved multiple times.

The source code of pretty much all cryptographical process is public, but they haven't been broken.  

That's because a well designed system does not rely on the lack of knowledge of its protections to be safe.  

What the source code will do, is help the people who understand cybersecurity to find if there is any pre existing exploit not yet discovered.

This is done pretty much every time any system is updated (even computer OS like windows and linux): 
Check what the updates change, study why it has been changed, exploit on the systems not up to date.


----------



## Milenko (Dec 27, 2020)

Are encounters still like pokemon go in the beta


----------



## ahan (Dec 27, 2020)

Could this mean there might be another exploit for Mariko units?


----------



## Draxzelex (Dec 27, 2020)

ahan said:


> Could this mean there might be another exploit for Mariko units?


No or at the very least unlikely.


----------



## Fisherman765 (Dec 27, 2020)

The one that arguably hits them the hardest couldn't have been timed more perfectly.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Dec 27, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> If I was given a Windows box, told to hack it and said "fancy having source code" then all day long will I take source.
> 
> ...


I think the caveat is that it allows other hackers to dive in without having to figure out how to dump and disassemble the Mariko bootrom on their own. Probably nothing will come of it, but who knows for sure.


----------



## smf (Dec 27, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Uh, yeah. You're clearly not an elite hacker. In fact you clearly aren't a hacker. In fact you clearly know very little if anything about the hacking process or writing code. No one who does would suggest that having the source code does not help in exploiting the resulting binaries.
> LOL!



Source code is a double edged sword, you are going to miss out on any compiler code generator bugs if you focus on source code. If you look at both the source and binaries then a misleading comment could change how you perceive the binary.

The way it's talked about here is that source code makes it 100 times easier, when it's probably more like 10% easier. We don't even know how close it is to the released binary.

There are plenty of tools for analyzing binaries that can get a lot of the benefits of having source code.


----------



## bbsan2k (Dec 27, 2020)

smf said:


> Source code is a double edged sword, you are going to miss out on any compiler code generator bugs if you focus on source code. If you look at both the source and binaries then a misleading comment could change how you perceive the binary.
> 
> The way it's talked about here is that source code makes it 100 times easier, when it's probably more like 10% easier. We don't even know how close it is to the released binary.
> 
> There are plenty of tools for analyzing binaries that can get a lot of the benefits of having source code.


Actually there are also many static code analysis tools. Without having a look at the code I‘m pretty sure though they did have something up and running to cover those issues.

Also I‘m pretty sure after the fusee gelee debacle they had someone check for stuff like out of bounds or read after free.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 27, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> Remember they are illegal to share here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i know it...i already accidentally got 2 warnings and i wont share any nsp here...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i have one question which dont belong here...


----------



## smf (Dec 27, 2020)

bbsan2k said:


> Also I‘m pretty sure after the fusee gelee debacle they had someone check for stuff like out of bounds or read after free.



Right, anything obvious in the source code should really have been picked up in their audit.

It's very unlikely there will be anything in the source that will lead to an exploit that can't be found just as easily without the source code (and that is if there are any exploits possible at all).

The wii strcmp, ps3 non random number & switch use after free are mistakes that I doubt we will ever see repeated.


----------



## bbsan2k (Dec 27, 2020)

smf said:


> Right, anything obvious in the source code should really have been picked up in their audit.
> 
> It's very unlikely there will be anything in the source that will lead to an exploit that can't be found just as easily without the source code (and that is if there are any exploits possible at all).
> 
> The wii strcmp and ps3 non random number are mistakes that I doubt we will ever see repeated.



Also I guess the whole compiler toolchain, types etc is playing a huge part in whether or not there may be an additional bug.

Also keep in mind, that NVidia is normally supporting their customers very well and they caught up with recent development concepts in the last couple of years.


----------



## smf (Dec 27, 2020)

bbsan2k said:


> Also I guess the whole compiler toolchain, types etc is playing a huge part in whether or not there may be an additional bug.



Yeah, compiler bugs or unusual types (like char being unsigned by default) could allow someone writing the code to think it's secure but it's not. But then you will suffer the same problem when looking at the source.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2020)

smf said:


> The wii strcmp, ps3 non random number & switch use after free are mistakes that I doubt we will ever see repeated.



While I would not be surprised at all to find them doing proper code tests nowadays it was not exactly still the dark ages of computing that those all happened in, and weaknesses in consoles was known beforehand
https://www.kapravelos.com/teaching/csc574-f16/readings/xbox-security.pdf
That being the original xbox rather than those later devices.

Also the Nintendo that for the 3ds pokemon would broadcast in plaintext prior to confirmation/lock in the pokemon the opposing player picked.

As I linked the security presentation I am also obliged to link https://nostarch.com/xboxfree for the curious. The downloable copy of Bunnie's (as in guy responsible for some of the biggest breakthroughs for the xbox) hacking the xbox got released for free and is well worth a read for aspiring and seasoned hardware hackers alike.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 27, 2020)

Imagine having to attend a hacker convention to hear about how your hardware you designed was getting hacked, to try and block those hacks, but you can't because you left in a backdoor. And then you're still stupid enough to leave a backdoor *again* on the next system that followed. Nintendo, you a dumb bitch.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 28, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Imagine having to attend a hacker convention to hear about how your hardware you designed was getting hacked, to try and block those hacks, but you can't because you left in a backdoor. And then you're still stupid enough to leave a backdoor *again* on the next system that followed. Nintendo, you a dumb bitch.


They’re not stupid for including a recovery mode. RCM does check for a signature and will reject any payloads that don’t have a valid signature.
The hax is Nvidia being a galaxy brain and not having a size check in a place they should have in their bootrom USB2 stack.


----------



## smf (Dec 28, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> While I would not be surprised at all to find them doing proper code tests nowadays it was not exactly still the dark ages of computing that those all happened in,



The wii & ps3 practically were the dark ages, the gamecube & ps2 relied purely on obscure optical disc schemes.

Nvidia dropped the ball with tegra security for sure though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 28, 2020)

smf said:


> The wii & ps3 practically were the dark ages, the gamecube & ps2 relied purely on obscure optical disc schemes.


That was my point.

If it was like the early internet where people were going on without firewalls, full services enabled... and seeing what we saw then that would be one thing. If however I look at what was being done to protect then contemporary, and even generations before, PC operating systems, PC games (even PS1 games in some cases -- that Spyro stuff speaks to some considerable sophistication back in 1999 https://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/131439/keeping_the_pirates_at_bay.php ), and things like bank cash machines if we must assume that embedded systems are a different world to the PC (despite all the same programmers coming from all the same places with all the same qualifications) it is not like the need for robust checks were not known, vetting of security pathways and anything else you or I might employ in such a scenario to mean we are only likely to fall to something truly esoteric or from the hardware side channel attack front.
Even if they had done the moron military development route of fight the battle you fought before rather than the one coming at you now then most of those should not have happened.


----------



## smf (Dec 28, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Spyro stuff speaks to some considerable sophistication back in 1999 https://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/131439/keeping_the_pirates_at_bay.php )



Spyro protection is basically a throw back to the 80's/early 90's. Robocop 3 on the Amiga was similar.


----------



## TheZander (Dec 28, 2020)

I thought mariko was hacked already . That's the one that patched the fusseee melee exploit? Then there is the lite switch and that makes 3 switch versions as of now right?


----------



## smf (Dec 29, 2020)

TheZander said:


> I thought mariko was hacked already



Using a glitch attack, which means you need to buy hardware from the people who were arrested and are currently being prosecuted for selling the hardware.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 29, 2020)

TheZander said:


> I thought mariko was hacked already . That's the one that patched the fusseee melee exploit? Then there is the lite switch and that makes 3 switch versions as of now right?


RCM switch, ipatched and then Mariko are the new units both full size and lite


----------



## KingFrak (Dec 29, 2020)

guys in simple English, will this leak make it possible to have CFW on a switch Lite without a modchip?


----------



## weatMod (Dec 29, 2020)

KingFrak said:


> guys in simple English, will this leak make it possible to have CFW on a switch Lite without a modchip?


doubtful ,but nobody knows
 just wait til the inevitable   new years super ultra mega gigaleak


----------



## smf (Dec 29, 2020)

KingFrak said:


> guys in simple English, will this leak make it possible to have CFW on a switch Lite without a modchip?



I've not downloaded it, but the mariko bootrom source is probably not going to help much.

If it contained the private signing keys then things become interesting.


----------



## ahan (Dec 29, 2020)

weatMod said:


> doubtful ,but nobody knows
> just wait til the inevitable   new years super ultra mega gigaleak


There's going to be another one?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 29, 2020)

ahan said:


> There's going to be another one?



Apparently, they got a few TB of stuff that is slowly been drip-fed, I can't confirm this though. But it would not surprise me in the least to see a new leak in the future


----------



## weatMod (Dec 30, 2020)

ahan said:


> There's going to be another one?


well  N still hasn't found the mole this   has got to  be an inside job
and whether it is or  isn't though they still haven't found the  source yet  so i don't see how they will stop


----------



## LightBeam (Dec 30, 2020)

Leaks until they FreeMelee and get rid of Gamefreak to make Pokemon games


----------



## rdlf4 (Jan 1, 2021)

Call me crazy, but why do I have this feeling that Nintendo sat down with nVidia and released an exploitable bootrom, only to learn "new" exploiting techniques and then come up with Mariko featuring new security mechanisms to prevent what happened to Erista?
I mean, would that make any sense at all?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 2, 2021)

So is there any updates on the "patched switch hacking scene" after a week


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jan 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> So is there any updates on the "patched switch hacking scene" after a week



Lol no, any respectable Dev won't use anything in the leak programming their own stuff, else they can be taken down


----------

